# DragonFly master now runs on the Threadripper 2990WX.



## rigoletto@ (Aug 21, 2018)

*HERE*


----------



## aht0 (Aug 23, 2018)

And there is now fresh test out @Phoronix comparing various BSDs/versions and Linux distros on new Threadripper.
Link


----------



## rigoletto@ (Aug 24, 2018)

Interesting how clang seem to be still slower than GCC. I would like to see some tests with FreeBSD built using those "advanced" proprietary compilers and with PCC, or the same tests on IBM Power9 with FreeBSD built with IBM XS compiler. But that is asking too much.


----------



## Crivens (Aug 24, 2018)

I would not be surprised if the gcc developers are pulling an intel the whole time...


----------



## rigoletto@ (Aug 24, 2018)

I guess with the Intel work that is going on we will see FreeBSD being built with lang/icc in a near future.


----------



## scottro (Aug 24, 2018)

lebarondemerde said:


> Interesting how clang seem to be still slower than GCC. I would like to see some tests with FreeBSD built using those "advanced" proprietary compilers and with PCC, or the same tests on IBM Power9 with FreeBSD built with IBM XS compiler. But that is asking too much.



From what I saw with a  brief glance at the article they were pretty close and superior in some things.  On the interesting (to me--maybe to many of us) seems as if they're getting more interested in testing the BSDs, which can give us some rough indications of how it performs against various popular versions on Linux.  Maybe such comparisons will become more and more popular and you'll be able to see such comparisons.


----------

